# Are You a Canon User?



## rhommel (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I would just like to invite you to visit http://www.canonphotographers.net . It's a new website dedicated to ALL Canon users where members can submit their reviews and interact with fellow photographers. A place we can call our own!

Thank you and we hope to see you there!

rhommel


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 27, 2007)

I shoot Nikon.


----------



## rhommel (Apr 27, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I shoot Nikon.


 
good for u!


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 27, 2007)

Really there should be a forum for non-Canon users... then you guys can have the rest of the internet


----------



## rhommel (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


ZaphodB said:


> Really there should be a forum for non-Canon users... then you guys can have the rest of the internet


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 30, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I shoot Nikon.


  I have always wondered if I could go to Nikon school with my Canon


----------

